# اين دورات معالجة مياه الشرب والصرف



## الكيميائي النجيب (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم احد الاصدقاء سالني عن دورات تدريبية عن معالجة مياه الشرب ومياه الصرف تعقد في القاهرة خلال هذا الصيف ويكون سعرها معقول 

وفق الله الجميع الي كل خير


----------



## الكيميائي النجيب (1 يوليو 2009)

الكيميائي النجيب قال:


> السلام عليكم احد الاصدقاء سالني عن دورات تدريبية عن معالجة مياه الشرب ومياه الصرف تعقد في القاهرة خلال هذا الصيف ويكون سعرها معقول
> 
> وفق الله الجميع الي كل خير


 

اسال عن مكان جيد تعقد فيه عن دورات تدريبية عن معالجة مياه الشرب ومياه الصرف تعقد في القاهرة خلال هذا الصيف ويكون سعرها معقول


----------



## الكيميائي 71 (3 يوليو 2009)

*دورة تدريبية عن معالجة مياه الشرب ومياه الصرف*

دورة تدريبية عن معالجة مياه الشرب ومياه الصرف​Water and Wastewater Treatment ​ 
باذن الله سوف تعقد في القاهرة في شهر اغسطس 2009 دورة تدريبية خاصة بمعالجة مياه الشرب ومياه الصرف

عنوان الدورة : 
معالجة مياه الشرب ومياه الصرف "

عدد ايام الدورة :
خمسة ايام بواقع اربعة ساعات يوميا.

مكونات الدورة :
تتناول الدورة الموضوعات الاتية: 

• مقدمة عن الماء 
• انواع وخصائص المياه الفيزيائية والكيميائية والبيولوجية 
• الملوثات المائية 
• عمليات معالجة مياه الشرب السطحية والجوفية 
• عمليات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي 
• اختبارات مياه  الشرب  ومياه الصرف
• مهارات التحليل الكيميائي داخل معامل مياه الشرب والصرف



المستفيدون من الدورة 
موضوعات هذه الدورة التدريبية من الموضوعات الهامة التي تفيد العديد من المتخصصين والعاملين بالمجالات الاتية:
v  خريجي كليات العلوم المهتمين بمجال معالجة الماء  ومياه الصرف 
v  خريجي كليات العلوم الباحثين عن عمل في مجال معالجة المياه والصرف
v  العاملون بالمختبرات الكيميائية والفيزيائية والبيولوجية في محطات معالجة المياه والصرف والمختبرات البيئية.
v  المشغلين والفنيين داخل محطات معالجة المياه والصرف .


المادة العلمية :
تشمل الدورة المادة العلمية الخاصة بموضوعات الدورة بالاضافة الي سي دي يحتوي علي مراجع باللغة الانجليزية عن معالجة مياه الشرب  والصرف .
كما تشمل الدورة ايضا هدية عبارة عن كتاب بعنوان المعالجة الفيزيائية والكيميائية لمياه الصرف .

رسوم الدورة 
الدورة التدريبية شاملة المادة العلمية والشهادة والكتاب 

مكان الدورة 
تعقد الدورة داخل قاعات مجهزة مكيفة يتخللها فترة استراحة لتناول المشروبات.
في : 
مركز تطوير الاداء والتنمية
153 شارع جسر السويس - مصر الجديدة- القاهرة


----------



## الكيميائي النجيب (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الحبيب فعلا الدورة هذه تبدو جيدة ومعقولة السعر وانا شاء الله سوف اقوم للاتصال بهم وحجز مكان لي في هذه الدورة .
وفق الله الجميع الي كل خير


----------



## الكيميائي 71 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*[font=&quot]كتاب العمليات الأساسية لتنقية مياه الشرب[/font]*​ [font=&quot]صدر عن دار الكتب العلمية كتاب علمي جديد يتناول موضوع هام وهو [/font][font=&quot]العمليات الأساسية لتنقية مياه الشرب[/font][font=&quot] يفيد كافة المتخصصين والمهتمين والعاملين في مجال معالجة مياه الشرب[/font]
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]مقدمة الكتاب[/font]*
[font=&quot]الماء ... معجزة من معجزات الخالق، أودع فيها أسراره فصار ذا خصائص فريدة ،احتار في فهمها العلماء فعكف كثيرا منهم علي دراستها وتحليلها.[/font]
[font=&quot]الماء هو أكثر المواد وجوداً على الأرض ، حيث يغطى أكثر من ثلاثة أرباع الكرة الأرضية. فالماء يملأ المحيطات والبحار والأنهار، ويوجد في الهواء، حتى باطن الأرض به ماء. وبدون الماء لا توجد حياة؛ فالماء يدخل في تركيب كل كائن حي، فيزن ما يقرب من ثلثي جسم اﻹنسان ، وثلاثة أرباع جسم الطائر، وأربعة أخماس ثمار الفواكه.[/font]
*[font=&quot]وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاءِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ(سورة الأنبياء: الآية30)[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]واﻹنسان يعتمد على الماء في حياته كلها، في مشربه، ومطعمه،ونظافته، وري زرعه، واستصلاح أراضيه، وإدارة وتشغيل مصانعه، وتوليد الطاقة. وتزداد حاجة اﻹنسان إلى الماء كل يوم، فكل عام يزداد التعداد، وتزداد معه الحاجة للماء.[/font][font=&quot][/font]*

[font=&quot]إن احتياجنا للماء في زيادة مستمرة، وفي كل عام يزداد عدد سكان العالم، كما أن[/font] [font=&quot]المصانع تُنتج أكثر فأكثر وتزداد حاجتها إلى[/font] [font=&quot]الماء[/font]. [font=&quot]نحن[/font] [font=&quot]نعيش في عالم من[/font] [font=&quot]الماء[/font][font=&quot]، ولكن معظم هذا[/font] [font=&quot]الماء[/font] [font=&quot]ـ حوالي 97% منه ـ يوجد في المحيطات. وهو ماء شديد[/font] [font=&quot]الملوحة إذا ما استُعمل للشرب أو الزراعة أو الصناعة. إن نسبة 3% فقط من مياه[/font] [font=&quot]العالم عذبة.[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]وتعاني بعض المناطق نقصان[/font] [font=&quot]الماء[/font] [font=&quot]بسبب عدم كفاية[/font] [font=&quot]إدارة سكانها لمصادر[/font] [font=&quot]الماء[/font] [font=&quot]لديها. ويستقر الناس حيثما[/font] [font=&quot]يوجد[/font] [font=&quot]الماء[/font] [font=&quot]الوفير وذلك بجوار البحيرات والأنهار، حيث[/font] [font=&quot]تنمو المدن وتزدهر الصناعة[/font].
[font=&quot]وتصرف المدن والمصانع فضلاتها في البحيرات والأنهار، وهي بذلك تلوث المياه، ثم[/font] [font=&quot]يعود الناس بعد ذلك للبحث عن مصادر جديدة للماء أو اللجوء للماء الملوث لتنقيته واعادة استخدامه. وقد يحدث نقص في[/font] [font=&quot]الماء[/font] [font=&quot]حينما لا تستثمر بعض المدن مصادرها المائية على الوجه[/font] [font=&quot]الأمثل. فقد تمتلك كميات كبيرة من المياه ولكنها تفتقد خزانات المياه الكافية[/font] [font=&quot]وأنابيب توزيع المياه التي تفي باحتياجات الناس. وكلما ازداد احتياجنا للماء مرات[/font] [font=&quot]ومرات، وجبت علينا الاستفادة أكثر فأكثر من مصادر مياهنا. وكلما تعلمنا أكثر عن[/font] [font=&quot]الماء[/font] [font=&quot]ازدادت مقدرتنا على مواجهة تحدي نقصان[/font] [font=&quot]المياه[/font].
[font=&quot]وهنا دعت الحاجة العلماء الي البحث عن طرق وتقنيات حديثة لتنقية ومعالجة المياه من اجل توفير المياه النقية لشرب واستعمال اﻹنسان علي الأرض . [/font]
[font=&quot]وكان الدافع الي إعداد هذا الكتاب هو إعطاء صورة علمية وعملية واضحة[/font][font=&quot] عن تقنيات وطرق وعمليات المعالجة الأساسية للانواع المختلفة من المياه السطحية والجوفية , والتطبيقات الحديثة لمعالجة ماء الشرب وتنقيته من الملوثات وإعداده ليكون صالحا للاستخدامات والاغراض المختلفة.[/font]
*[font=&quot]اهداف الكتاب [/font]*
[font=&quot]ويتناول هذا الكتاب موضوع هام وهو [/font][font=&quot]العمليات الأساسية لتنقية مياه الشرب[/font][font=&quot] محققا الأهداف المرجوة منه من خلال: [/font]
*· **[font=&quot]شرح الأنواع المختلفة من الماء الموجودة بصورة طبيعية علي الأرض.[/font]*
*· **[font=&quot] شرح وتوضيح خصائص ماء الشرب الفيزيائية والكيميائية والبيولوجية.[/font]*
*· **[font=&quot]سرد مصادر ماء الشرب الجوفية والسطحية.[/font]*
*· **[font=&quot]بيان عمليات معالجة مياه الشرب السطحية والجوفية. [/font]*
*· **[font=&quot]شرح عمليات تنقية المياه من الملوثات والشوائب المختلفة كالمواد الصلبة والمواد العالقة والممرضات مثل عمليات التصفية والتهوية المبدئية والترسيب والترويب والترسيب الكيميائي والترشيح الرملي والترشيح بالأغشية.[/font]*
*· **[font=&quot]شرح عمليات إعذاب المياه مثل عمليات التناضح العكسي والتقطير. [/font]*
*· **[font=&quot]شرح عمليات وطرق تطهير المياه كالتطهير بالكلور والأوزون. [/font]*
*· **[font=&quot]شرح عمليات معالجة المياه الجوفية مثل عمليات إزالة العسر وإزالة الحديد والمنجنيز والتطهير .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]المستفيدون من هذا الكتاب[/font]*
[font=&quot]موضوعات الكتاب من الموضوعات الهامة التي تفيد العديد من المتخصصين والعاملين بالمجالات الآتية:[/font]
· [font=&quot]المهندسين والكيميائيين والعلميين العاملين في مجال معالجة وتنقية المياه.[/font]
· [font=&quot]الباحثين والدراسين في مجال معالجة وتنقية المياه.[/font]
· [font=&quot]الاستشاريين في مجال معالجة وتنقية المياه.[/font]
· [font=&quot]طلاب الدراسات العليا المهتمين بمجال معالجة وتنقية وصحة وجودة المياه.[/font]
· [font=&quot]المتخصصين بالتحكم في التلوث المائي.[/font]

[font=&quot]وقد تم إعداد هذا العمل في ستة فصول هي كالاتي:[/font]
*[font=&quot]الفصل الأول: [/font]*[font=&quot]الماء المصادر والأنواع[/font]
*[font=&quot]الفصل الثاني:[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]*[font=&quot]خصائص الأنواع المختلفة من الماء [/font]
*[font=&quot]الفصل الثالث:[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]*[font=&quot]عمليات معالجة المياه[/font][font=&quot][/font]
*[font=&quot]الفصل الرابع: [/font]*[font=&quot]اعذاب المياه [/font]
*[font=&quot]الفصل الخامس: [/font]*[font=&quot]تطهير الماء[/font]
*[font=&quot]الفصل السادس: [/font]*[font=&quot]معالجة المياه الجوفية[/font]
[font=&quot]ثم قاموس المصطلحات العلمية والملاحق والمرفقات والمراجع العربية والأجنبية.[/font]
*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]الفصل الأول: [/font]*[font=&quot]يتناول هذا الفصل الماء من حيث المصادر والأنواع فيسرد [/font]
[font=&quot]دورة الماء الطبيعية علي الأرض[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]وتأثير الأنشطة اﻹنسانية[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]ع[/font][font=&quot]ليها , و[/font][font=&quot]دورة استهلاك الماء , وصفات الماء الطبيعية والكيميائية وتركيب الماء , كما يتناول بالتفصيل المصادر والأنواع المختلفة للماء كمياه البحار والمحيطات والانهار والأمطار والبحيرات والمياه الجوفية. [/font]
*[font=&quot]الفصل الثاني[/font]*[font=&quot]:يتحدث هذا الفصل [/font][font=&quot]عن خصائص الأنواع المختلفة من الماء مثل الخصائص الفيزيائية والكيميائية والبيولوجية[/font] [font=&quot], و[/font][font=&quot]خصائص الماء النقي والمياه الطبيعية , كما يتناول موضوع هام وهو المحددات الفيزيائية والكيميائية والبيولوجية لمياه الشرب باﻹضافة الي المواصفات العالمية لمياه الشرب.[/font]
*[font=&quot]الفصل الثالث[/font]**[font=&quot] : [/font]*[font=&quot]يشرح هذا الفصل بالتفصيل عمليات معالجة المياه وطرقها المختلفة فيتناول بالشرح [/font][font=&quot]خطوات ومراحل التنقية والمعالجة للمياه السطحية[/font][font=&quot] مثل عمليات[/font][font=&quot] المعالجة التمهيدية للمياه كالتخزين والتصفية والتهوية والترسيب المبدئي ومرحلة الترسيب الطبيعي والترويق والتي تشمل الترويب الكيميائي والتزغيب والترسيب ومرحلة الترشيح والتي منها الترشيح الرملي البطيء والترشيح الرملي السريع وإستخدام الكربون المنشط في عملية الترشيح[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot].[/font]
*[font=&quot]الفصل الرابع:[/font]*[font=&quot] يشرح هذا الفصل بالتفصيل بعض طرق الحصول علي المياه العذبة للشرب بعمليات الاعذاب والتحلية مثل عمليات[/font][font=&quot] تحلية الماء باستخدام التناضح العكسي (الاسموزية العكسية) , وعمليات تحلية المياه بالتقطير والتي منها التقطير الوكيضي والتقطير متعدد التأثير والتقطير الشمسي. [/font][font=&quot] [/font]
*[font=&quot]الفصل الخامس:[/font]*[font=&quot]يتناول هذا الفصل عمليات تطهير الماء فيبين خصائص المواد المستخدمة في التطهير والعوامل المؤثرة عليها ومفهوم وميكانيكية عملية التطهير , والوسائل والطرق المختلفة للتطهير المياه , مع إعطاء امثلة تطبيقية عن اهم طرق التطهير المستخدمة لمياه الشرب كالتطهير بالكلور ومركباته والتطهير بالأوزون والتطهير بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية.[/font]
*[font=&quot]الفصل[/font]**[font=&quot] السادس: [/font]*[font=&quot]يشرح هذا الفصل بالتفصيل عمليات معالجة المياه[/font][font=&quot] الجوفية[/font][font=&quot] وطرقها المختلفة[/font][font=&quot] ,فيشرح خصائص [/font][font=&quot]المياه الجوفية كمصدر لمياه الشرب[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]ويبين عمليات معالجة المياه الجوفية[/font][font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]مثل عمليات ﺇزالة الحديد والمنجنيز وﺇزالة عسر المياه وﺇزالة المواد العالقة وتخزين وتوزيع المياه. [/font]
[font=&quot]كما يحتوي الكتاب علي عشرات الصور والرسوم البيانية والمخططات التوضيحية والجدوال البيانية التي تبين وتوضح وتيسر فهم المادة العلمية وتعين علي شرح المصطحات والمفاهيم العلمية*.*[/font]
*[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]وارجو من الله سبحانه وتعالي ان اكون وفقت في تناول هذا الموضوع الهام من خلال هذا العمل وان يكون هذا الكتاب نافعا للناس ومحفزا لهم لمزيد من البحث والدراسة في مجال معالجة وتنقية مياه الشرب .[/font][font=&quot] وان يكون مفيدا ونافعا لكل من يقرأه من المتخصصين او الراغبين في التزود بالعلم والثقافة تحت شعار مزيد من الاصدارت العلمية الحديثة بلغتنا العربية الجميلة .[/font]*

*[font=&quot] [/font]*
*[font=&quot]وعلي الله قصد السبيل[/font]*​ *اللهم* *علمنا* *ما* *ينفعنا* *وانفعنا* *بما* *علمتنا* *وزدنا* *علما**.*​ [font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot] *المؤلف *[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
*[font=&quot]الكتاب متوفر لدي[/font]*
*[font=&quot]دار الكتب العلمية للنشر[/font]* *[font=&quot]والتوزيع[/font]*
*[font=&quot]50 [/font]* *[font=&quot]شارع الشيخ ريحان – عابدين – القاهرة – مصر[/font]*


----------

